# Looking for a job--NJ



## laurana70 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,

I just completed my education and have just been certified as a CPC-A--I just passed  my test! I am unemployed and have been for a while. I have been searching endlessly for jobs, but with so many people unemployed it is like trying to win the lottery to find a position. I took this training in the hopes of getting a job. I also have a college degree and many years experience as a customer service representative and a claims analyst. This means I am capable on the computer and can do paperwork and handle myself on the phone with customers. My unemployment will soon be running out and I need to find a job! I am hoping my education in billing and coding will enable me to find one. I live in southern New Jersey. If there is anyone who can give me some direction I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks,
LAG


----------



## cmalady (Nov 22, 2010)

*Looking for a Job*

I will be praying that something opens up for you soon.  Unfortunately I have been an AAPC-A since July 2009 with no luck finding a job in coding.  

Like you I have experience - 3 years in a medical setting as a CMA (Medical Assistant) & over 5+ years secretarial.  I have computer knowledge & experience - know all the apps.  

It appears to me that gaining experience in this tight economy is very very hard.  Try networking with your local chapter, looking on the website (AAPC.COM) & using their database to send periodical job openings to your E-mail.  Just network at church & other places you go.

Best of luck to you!

Beth Williams, CMA CPC-A Johnson City, TN


----------

